
Show HN: Advanced Shell Scripting with Bash Slides - l0b0
https://gitlab.com/victor-engmark/advanced-shell-scripting-with-bash
======
l0b0
This is my first time writing course material. It's aimed at people at
comfortable with shell scripting.

Written for an upcoming course at Catalyst, a New Zealand consultancy
specializing in and contributing to open source.

